# Ever had a home owner ask to talk



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

to your installer (lead or otherwise) before they signed a contract?

This would be a first and I wouldn't normally care except that the job is 3 hours away and I have to pull him off a job(s) for an entire day to do it, AND I have to do it before 5 days past (because they want to sign by then).

I guess I just find it annoying that I have to rely on getting a job because of "first impressions".... :blink:

What say ya'll?


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont think its unreasonable, but 3 hours away is a bit much.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I bet they are checking to see if he is a white guy.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

That's expensive. What do you do if they don't like him? Offer to send out your second lead?


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Skype :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think it's unreasonable esp if your not gonna be on site most of the time and he will be. I don't hire guys who come price and give it all the talk then send a bunch of fools to do the job so I make sure the people I hire or sub the work to are there the majority of the time keeping an eye and getting their hands dirty. I also make sure they don't use Mexicans. 

Some of the worst quality work I have seen was done by company's where then owner turned up to price. then sent down his team of idiots to do the work and then you don't see him until he wants paying. I have had so many issues with company's that run like this that I don't use them when they are set up like that anymore.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a feeling they are wanting to see if your lead guy exists. Much of what BC said above is true, sometimes contractors just sends subs out to work and no one is really in charge. 

I would recommend a video chat first so your not wasting 6 hours just driving.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

As dsconstructs says, skype, or charge for the visit. Will also show if they are serious or not


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Perhaps a phone conversation would suffice? If not Skyppe as has been mentioned is a good alternative. You need to prep your guy to make a good impression and sell himself and his abilities.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Skype isn't a bad idea, although a lot of my clients don't have that kind of "skills"...... 

Anywho, I said I didn't mind at all, but he would have to wait until he was done with the job he is doing now, and that wouldn't be until after the deadline he wanted. 

I sent some references with phone numbers of customers that my guy actually did the work on so he can call them. 

We will see.

I guess I'll see if I ever get asked that question again and then it won't be odd anymore.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

I guess in general I find it a pretty resonable and smart on the part of your customer.... after all, the actual installer will most likely be the most responsible for the job quality. 

Boy there are a lot of salesmen out there, most personable and talkative in some of the trades, roofing and painting come immediately to mind, where they are just a salesman, and would not know the first thing about the job.... I could tell you some great stories. There are also GC's that don't use the best/acceptable crews in town.

HOWEVER, if your client is resonable (and now's a good time to find out) just explain that his installers time is money/cost, and can he travel out to his installers site and his installer will take 10 or 15 to discuss anything with him. Plus, your customer can see some of his work in person.

Just my thought


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

One story about the salesmen (roofing contractor) was when my son hired a roofing company to do a "hot mop" roof for him in SoCal on his home with a 1/12 roof. We're from snow country Colorado, and neither of us had any/not/never seen a hot mop.

Well, the contractor was the nicest cleanest cut young man who promised he would be on site most all the time.

We got roof loaded with paper the day before, and it sure looked thin and very little amount to me. I took a break and started researching hot mop on Mr Computer. Didn't have time to inquire and await a response from the pro's on CT.

Found out, normal application is three paper layers thick. Went up and calculated, and we had enoung for one layer thick. It was after work now, so we let them show up next morning.

I took great spanish crew boss aside and just asked him... he said hell yes your right, I wouldn't put this on, and you sure don't have enough paper... nor enough tar barrels which I had no way to calculate.

Turns out the (contractor)salesmen knew nothing about roofing. He was coming out to the job to learn the job. He was the new owner and had a sign. Basically he was a clean dressed white american that good spanish crews had to give 55% (yes 55%) of the job to. They needed him because of a reluctance on people to talk/contract with a man covered in tar with a little language barrier.They got 45% after material costs were subtracted.

Any way, Gearmo became a good friend, did fantastic work, and saved my son from a one layer "hot mop".


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Also...sorta on the same subject, I most always go out to see a forign (in this case..Guatamalen) crew working for painting contractors that I often sub out. Those crews change among contractors sometimes more often than I change underware. You can tell a hell-uv-alot by just watching them for ten minutes.

Also, guess I don't have a good trustworthy painting contractor in my area... although I've searched. I always contract job only, materials (paint) on me. We have alot of rough cedar ship lap sidings, and I want a good hand back/brushed full and good coverage, and alot of these guys are practically misting these homes to save a few hundred dollars on a job. Those jobs look good for two years... first the ship laps go and they just fade out.

These painting contractors take a horrendous 50%+ cut also. Near as I can tell, they supply only the insurence, no direction, no equipment, no real knowledge... and you can bet that the quality of the paint job is solely vested with the actual crew.

I'm all for making a good profit... but I do think some of us contractors are just grossely taking advantage of some of the hard working crews that need them to do nothing but sell the job.

Just my personal thought.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I guess in general I find it a pretty resonable and smart on the part of your customer.... after all, the actual installer will most likely be the most responsible for the job quality.
> 
> Boy there are a lot of salesmen out there, most personable and talkative in some of the trades, roofing and painting come immediately to mind, where they are just a salesman, and would not know the first thing about the job.... I could tell you some great stories. There are also GC's that don't use the best/acceptable crews in town.
> 
> ...


That's good thinking.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

chris klee said:


> I would recommend a video chat first so your not wasting 6 hours just driving.


:blink::blink:



TLHWindows said:


> Skype isn't a bad idea, although a lot of my clients don't have that kind of "skills"......


That's what I was going to mention:whistling


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If you send your lead to close the deal you might lose a lead and gain a competitor. Watch yer strategery.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

TLHWindows said:


> to your installer (lead or otherwise) before they signed a contract?
> 
> This would be a first and I wouldn't normally care except that the job is 3 hours away and I have to pull him off a job(s) for an entire day to do it, AND I have to do it before 5 days past (because they want to sign by then).
> 
> ...


 More interesting question------why does your customer need to find a contractor 3HOURS AWAY ?
Stephen


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Stephen H said:


> More interesting question------why does your customer need to find a contractor 3HOURS AWAY ?
> Stephen


Well, basically supply and demand. 

My area is very lightly populated, biggest income is between me and 3 hours away. Best thing is, were these people setup camp is heavily populated, but very isolated too. Closest contractors that are worth a darn are usually 1+ hours away, and some won't even travel that far.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a call from the wind mitigation Insurance inspector who the client hired to inspect the home before and after. He wanted the paper work for the windows, so I sent it to him and after review he recommended me to the homeowner :clap:

I told the homeowner that if we finished our current job before Friday, I would bring my lead installer out. So we will see how that goes.

Oh, and although I sell far more than the actual physical work I do anymore, I don't think that takes away from my quality. I just stay on my contractors and make sure they do it correctly and don't get lazy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable esp if your not gonna be on site most of the time and he will be. I don't hire guys who come price and give it all the talk then send a bunch of fools to do the job so I make sure the people I hire or sub the work to are there the majority of the time keeping an eye and getting their hands dirty. I also make sure they don't use Mexicans.
> 
> Some of the worst quality work I have seen was done by company's where then owner turned up to price. then sent down his team of idiots to do the work and then you don't see him until he wants paying. I have had so many issues with company's that run like this that I don't use them when they are set up like that anymore.


They probably want to make sure that he doesn't use some stinking Brit either. :laughing:


----------

